# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  08.05.2010 ..:: SOUND DAYS ::.. Video DJ Cafe ARK (над мойкой)

## d_night

*Совсем в недалеком прошлом, 
Где-то на просторах страниц форума Extra DJ,
родилась идея, объявить:
8 МАЯ - "ВСЕУКРАИНСКИМ ДНЕМ ТРАНСЕРА"
Идея была очень активно поддержана, 
И вот уже на протяжении нескольких лет
 в каждом уголке Украины каждый трансер
 знает что он будет делать 8-го мая!* 

*Вот мы знаем что будем делать в этот чудесный день:* 

*" SOUND DAYS"
(цвета музыки)*

*LINE UP:*

*★ Leleg* _[Progressive, Progressive-Trance]_
http://vkontakte.ru/id4333572

*★ Foil* _[Progressive-Trance, Tech-Trance] (Yuzhny)_ 
http://djfo1l.topdj.ua/
http://vkontakte.ru/id10786663

*★ Vova Nik* _[Progressive-Trance, Tech-Trance]
(Zaporozhye Trance Generation)_
http://vkontakte.ru/id7864545 
http://dj.topdj.ua/27729/

*★ Francheska* _[Uplifting-Trance, Tech-Trance]_
(Zaporozhye Trance Generation)
http://vkontakte.ru/id7376580
http://francheska.topdj.ua/

*★ Andrew Tin* _[Hard-Trance]_
http://www.myspace.com/andrewtindj
http://andrewtin.topdj.ua/

*Начало в 22:00*

_Место проведения:_ *Одесса.*
*Ул.Среднефонтанская, 26*
_(над мойкой)_

_Названия клуба:_ *Video DJ Caf&#233; ARK▀*

_Вход -_ *50 грн.*

_С флаером -_ *30 грн.*
_По спискам -_ *30 грн.*

_А ТЫ С НАМИ??_ 

*СПИСКИ ►*http://vkontakte.ru/topic-10615928_22736040

_Флаера можно будет получить:

- Диски та Кассеты (Ришельевская\Греческой)
- Диски та Кассеты (Таирово\Золотой Дюк)
- Медиа центр (Галерея "Афина"\ 1-й этаж)
- Нота+ (Александровский пр-т\Жуковского)

Или, позвонив по сл. номерам:
093-77-44-302; 770-54-01 Дмитрий.
093-069-82-32 Андрей_

----------


## d_night

Символом "ДНЯ ТРАНСЕРА" признан желтый тюльпан ... так что кто соизволит с собой взять пару тюльпанчиков ... г это тока приветствуется

----------

